# Monogram 1/48 Devastator



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here it is in BMF


----------



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

Whoa, that's fantastic! Stellar job!

I am considering using black chrome BMF on an upcoming 1/48 CF-104... Any comments on the level of difficulty or ease of use?

Cheers! :thumbsup:
Craig


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Not too bad!I used the panel lines as a guide and put it down in strips.Makes canopy framing a snap!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Sharp!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Very nice work. Although the yellow wings planes were painted silver... not natural metal finish (for corrosion control).


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

verrrrry nice


----------

